# Weber River



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone been up to the Weber lately? I'd like to know how it's doing right now. We did pretty well on the M Provo last week, but I'd like to pull a few big browns out of the Weber over this Christmas week... A buddy and I might be headed up this Saturday or possibly on Christmas Eve if anyone wants to join.... Cheech, it might be worth a free ride if you bring along whatever trout candy you've tied up lately.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

What part of the Weber? My brother lives up in Oakley and he told me yesterday that the Weber is mostly frozen in that stretch so I hate to spoil your plans if thats the section you were planning on fishing. Wish I could get out on the water this weekend but I'll be in Price. Anyone ever fished the Price river?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished the Weber in Riverdale this past Monday for about an hour and a half after work. Picked up three browns all on a copper jon. Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was up on the Weber from Taggarts to Henefer on Monday. There was ice on the river and on a few holes I busted the ice off around the edges as I walked in and hit the holes on the way back through to the truck. I was using red sow bugs and red copper johns(14 and 16) and didnt pick up anything(still havent caught a thing with the flyrod....) and got discouraged and starting slinging my brass blue fox, the skunk killer. Anyhow as for the flyfishing aspect, there was a guy up there killing the whitefish with a olive midge in that stretch and with what I was using I might have got some bumps, dont really know for sure. I do know that they got active and were swarming around my nymph....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Walt good to see you back, havent seen a post from ya in a while. Sorry you havent had much luck with the whole fly fishing deal.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah Ive been fairly busy and havent even been checking in here much. I got more time for fishing now, and as for fly fishing, Ill get into them sooner or later.....even if it has to be a whitefish.
Might just try the whole fly behind a bubble thing to see if I can manage to hook up that way.
I plan on heading back up there this afternoon to hit up the same stretch with a greater arsenal of flies and Ill be sure to bring more leader this time. Ill be sure to have my spinning gear for backup though....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear you aren't tagging them with the flies, shoot me a PM when it gets warmer and we can hit the river. Try a prince nymph and drop a chomis caddis off the back that is whitefish candy and you should get some action. Don't forget to hit the seams and keep a close eye on your indicator you are due.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Scotty Potty. I don't know about the weeb, but I fished the Middle on Monday and chased risers. It was pretty fun throwing a 7' 3 wt fiberglass rod for those 12" brutes. Sparkle cluster was the ticket when the fish were on.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Waltny, good to see you again. Get some smaller flies for this time of year. If you get a size 22 or 20 bead head black zebra midge you will hook into some fish. Olive works good too. Red can do pretty good there as well. I can't keep the white fish off when using a zebra.

Leader is a pretty important factor when fly fishing. Make sure it is long enough and your tip is fairly thin. I usually fish with about 20-30 inches of 6x tippet on the end of my leaders. My leader on a 9 foot rod is atleast as long as the rod. Make sure there aren't any wind knots in it as well. Fish can see that stuff.

The fish will be pretty deep as well, so make sure you have enough weight to get your flies down to the bottom.

Good Luck.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, I kinda highjacked this thread... Sorry to the OP. 

Thanks for the info RnF, I just could never seem to get out to meet you for the MP, and as today I got to adjust plans and fish the "in town" portion of the Ogden or Weber instead of the hit every exit from and access point from Taggarts to Rockport.. At any rate sportsmans is on the way to each and Ill pick up a few of those midges


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

No worries about the hijack maneuver... I should have been more clear. I'm looking to head between Rockport and Echo, probably closer to Echo. Any info from someone who has been up there recently would be great...

Cheech my friend, where was the phone call? And, speaking of sparkle clusters, since it is the season for giving, where's my free dozen? We need to get the Skinner out there to the MP. But, I'm still looking to hit the Weber first...


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Weber Tuesday was slowwww. MP has been slow the past few days. Still some sippers but nothing to right home about. If you need specifics email through the site. Cheech's cluster is great, Monday was a fun day indeed.

Best of luck Scotty S


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was up the Weber today and the Henefer stretch requires a auger, but Taggarts and the access spots downstream of Echo were clear.


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I hit up the Weber just off Coalville, and it was icy indeed. Where the banks didn't have 5' of ice coming off the shore, there was so much icy slush in the water that I couldn't get my flies to drop. I was limited to the faster runs... Ended up moving to the MP by the Jordanelle ****. Much better fishing. I think I'll limit a good portion of my winter fly fishing trips to the provo... Thanks for the info though.


----------



## coreyk (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been fishing lower around riverdale and up a ways. I've had good luck in the morning .. and had it slow way down after. Was fishing fantastic a couple of weeks ago, but it has gotten a bit colder.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I haven't been over that way in a while and kinda sounds interesting, coreyk. What were the flows like?


----------



## coreyk (Dec 27, 2007)

flows were not bad at all. Bit of ice early in the morning., with these temps its prob sticking around a bit. I have not been out for a week or so. Will be out tomorrow though


----------

